# Site Laydown Area



## GCManager (Aug 20, 2009)

Currently preparing to mobilize for 11 story renovation project. 

It states in the General Conditions, *"The Contractor shall confine all operations(including storage of materials) on PHA premises to areas authorized or approved by the Contracting officer."*

The site is vastly covered in trees, which was not at all accurately shown on the provided site plan, along with other physical items; sheds, gazebos, grills, etc. The provided site plan shows that there is ample room for trailer/material staging.

It turns out the owner owns the lot next door, which is also semi-wooded area, and requests that we stage over in that area which is several hundred feet away from the project premises. Using this area, which is still restricted by the trees and their 'driplines', would require placing a gravel drive, gravel turnaround area, require us to truck material over, and run power from the pole and absorb costs associated with the power company/electrician.

In an addendum issued prior to bidding; the question "Will there be a place on site for trailers or material lay-downs? Response: Area will be provided in coordination with the owner."

Anybody have similar experience?


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

Differing site conditions. It's grounds for a change order. Your post mentions contracting officer, so it sounds like a government job. Chances are pretty good therefore that they took the low bidder, so I don't have any remorse over aksing for change orders.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Sounds like you should have done a site visit, which would have prompted a question regarding the wooded areas that aren't shown on the drawings. The followup question to their "areas will be provided in coordination with the owner" would have been "please provide a site plan indicating said areas, as they don't seem to exist on site". You then would have known that you'd be hundreds of feet away.

I'd say you're stuck on this one.


----------

